# Top 10 Sailboats Easiest & Best to Single Hand



## Diceman

Hello Sailor's 
There are some great sailors on this site. In your opinion. What sailboats would you consider to fall into a top 10 category for easiest and best to single hand sail in a coastal environment. This would also include the possibly of living aboard? ( length 30 to 38 foot ) Use Up and Down the East Coast, Bahamas
Thanks 
Diceman


----------



## ereiss

*Top 10 Sailboats Easiest & Best to Single Hand*

Have to look at the Freedom sailboats for ease of handling and roominess. Have a 38 that we just love. Very stiff. Don't look at reefing until 24+ knots.


----------



## Stumble

In this size range you have two real options. The first is a cat rigged boat like the nunsuch, everything else you just have to set the boat up to do it. No boat out of the factory is set for single handed sailing. 

To be honest the only boat I know of in the 40ish foot range that was designed to be singlehanded is the Open 40, and they are NOT the boat for a beginner.


----------



## RonRelyea

I bought my Hunter Vision 32 for coastal cruising .... easy to sail and great at the dock!

All lines back to the cockpit, two jiffy reefs, electric winch for Main, lazy jacks, furling jib etc.

Just Launched - Hunter Vision 32 | Tom Dove


----------



## Diceman

Thanks ereiss for you suggestion. I should have said Wanted Top 10 on this post. I could not edit the heading of the post or if there is way I do not know how.
Thanks
Diceman


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

I don't know what you mean in that last post? You want us to put down what we think are the top ten? Very few have sailed on ten different boats solo so how the hell would they know? You will just get drivel.

Beneteau 393 I have done about 15,000 miles solo and I prefer to handle her myself.
I would prefer best as solo Jeanneau 54
Beneteau 54
Beneteau 50
Jeanneau 49
Beneteau 473 47 footer....
Beneteau 46
Beneteau 423

In that order. But if money was no object I would solo an Oyster 57, but I would have a cleaning crew at each port!

Basically, get the biggest boat you can. And only buy a "proper" boat, a modern, production boat, cheap, reliable, roomy etc.


----------



## Diceman

Thanks Stumble & RonRelyea MarkofSeaLife

MarkofSeaLife- Your right I should not have put the 10 in the post. Just should have said "What boat do you think would work the best for---".

I have thought about staying in the 32 to 34 foot range. I do like the roominess of the Morgan 382. Draft I'm sure is a issue to be concerned about. I have a wife that will be going most of the time but not helping much in the sailing department except at the helm a little.
I did take some lengthily sail lessons out of Maryland (not the 4 day deal) Up and including ASA 105 over the past two years and spend some time on Chesapeake Bay 30 to 46 foot boats. This by any means does not classify me as a sailor. Far from it. If I had not spent the money and taken the time to try to learn the right way to go at sailing I would have found my self in big trouble. Not to say I will not encounter lots of problems just that I will be better prepared for them now.
My asking for suggestion's on a boat came along because there are so many boat's to choose for sailing. All have a job to do just that some do a better job then others at a certain thing. I thought this site with it's long list of season sailors could offer some great advise on what boat's would work best. No need to reinvent the wheel.
Thanks
Diceman


----------



## deniseO30

Sloop rigs = easy to single hand But with varying annoyances like winches too far from the wheel or tiller.


----------



## Jeff_H

If you really plan on single-handing in coastal conditions, I would suggest that you look for moderate to light displacement for the length boat since they have more easily driven hulls that can get by with less sail area. I also recommend a fractionally rigged sloop since the have smaller headsails and so are easier to tack and trim shorthanded, although they are scarer in that size range. Most Fracs also have enough rig flex that you can avoid reefing or sail changes across a wider range of conditions. 

I would suggest something like a J-34c, Express 34, or a Farr 1020 (I routinely single-hand the 38 foot version of this boat). All are pretty handy to sail since they are easily driven hulls and can sail with minimally overlapping headsails, without giving up sailing ability. 

Jeff


----------



## TQA

Hmmm interesting question.

Easiest will be small but 'BEST' ? may be quite large.

I am a full time liveaboard and single hand about 50% of the time in fairly coastal conditions although the passage I am doing tomorrow is one of the rougher ones St Vincent up to St Lucia with a known acceleration zone and rough sea spot to the north of St Vincent.

My boat is a fairly light 44ft cutter with roller furling on the headsail only. I would say that having a roller furler on the staysail as well would make things easier and as I get older [ 65 now ] I might add this. I have slab reefing on the main and would not change this. Mainsail hoist and reefing lines are not lead aft.

With good forecasting I rarely need to reef on passage and the strongest conditions I would choose to sail in require that I use the first reef on the main and staysail only. 30 knots gusting 35.

When conditions are rough and seas are short [ the dreaded Caribbean two step ] my old lady maintains way much better than a 32 footer. So maybe this is best?

BTW she is a New Bombay Trading Company Explorer 44 and very definitely NOT FOR SALE OR HIRE.


----------



## Ninefingers

I would say a modern production boat would be easiest. Furling main and jib, self tailing winches, auto tack. Easy to dock. Easy to control under power. I can tell you that the 2005 33' Hunter I used to sail was as close to idiot proof as possible.


----------



## Diceman

Thanks everyone for all your answer"s to the post. Your suggest's help as I sort through the boat's that are in my price range.
Thanks Again Diceman


----------



## CrazyRu

Freedom and Nonsuch... No brainer. Rest of the boats are far behind.

Freedom 32 brochure
http://freedomyachts.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8567


----------



## ehmanta

posted by MarkofSeaLife :"Very few have sailed on ten different boats solo so how the hell would they know? You will just get drivel."

he has a point, but even with this in mind, many sailors know what it takes to single hand even though they have limited experience on many different boats. Take my Tartan 37 for example, I single hand it often and know what it takes. It really is set up fairly well, although one point of contention is that you have to leave the helm to adjust the main at the companionway. Not bad if you have a decent autopilot or if you lock the helm down for a moment but it would be nicer to be able to reach it from the helm. Otherwise, I would say not a problem. The draft is sweet at 4'-2" (centerboard model) and stable enough to take offshore (48% ballast/disp) 272 disp/length ratio, 16.1 sail area/disp.


----------



## killarney_sailor

I would have a good look at Nonsuch. For one person a 30 is more than adequate. Because of the beam it has the attributes of a much larger boat. There are two interior arrangements that are very different - Classic and Ultra. The latter are typically more expensive.


----------



## Ninefingers

The one Nonsuch I have been on was a 30 Ultra with the dinette table removed. 

I thought I had stepped into a house. 

It was an Alice in Wonderland moment. My brain actually started imagining a ping pong table in the middle of this 'room" I was in. 

They are cavernous. And that comes from someone who is used to a modern Hunter.


----------



## Skol

To echo what others have mentioned, "easiest and best" I believe come with experience and familiarity, regardless of the boat. I am pretty comfortable single handing my own boat. But stepping aboard the exact same make and model boat, yet setup differently for the skipper's preferences, I am flat out lost. 

This statement will likely draw scorn but, for older boats (like mine) that still have all the halyards at the mast, I've come to the conclusion that an autopilot will be easier to fit and more useful for singlehanding than retrofitting the onslaught of deck organizers, blocks, stoppers, and cabin top winches to run everything aft to the cockpit. I've made the decision to stick with hank on sails and keep a modest inventory to change the headsails to conditions as I sail mostly on the bay. Your preferences for furling or non-furling and local waters will dictate how the boat is rigged. I'm definitely in the "less is more" category, which seems to be against modern thinking. 

cheers,
-Ike

s/v Skol
Berkeley, CA


----------



## MedSailor

Agreed that for your two stated criteria the Nonsuch is way ahead. It has much more beam (and carries that beam far forward) than marconi rigs. If you haven't been below on one, you'll be impressed with the room. It does feel like a house. It is also set up for easy sail handling right out of the box. Short tacking up a channel? No headsail, no problems!

If you go with a marconi rig I'd say that what you are looking for is what Jeff H suggested. The lighter the boat, the less sail area you need to handle and the lighter and easier those sails are to handle. So you want something lightweight.

You probably also want roller furling headsail(s) and a roller furling main. The furling mains have some disadvantages, but for single handing, they can't be beat. Easy to put away, hoist or reef. Lines should obviously be led aft and as many as possible should be within reach of the helm(s). You'll want an autopilot and/or tiller lock and you might also want a saysail boom for your headsail so you don't have to mess with it when tacking or jybing. 

Island Packets are famous for always having staysail booms.... 

MedSailor


----------



## Diceman

Thanks Everyone Again. I think that all of your suggestions thought's will be very useful to me and other's who read these different post in a search for the boat they think they my want to buy.
Diceman


----------



## Waltthesalt

I vote the Flicka. Smaller is easier.


----------



## multiboat

How long (years) would you say it would take a beginner to learn sailing and be able to handle a 40' along the coastlines of US?


----------



## MedSailor

multiboat said:


> How long (years) would you say it would take a beginner to learn sailing and be able to handle a 40' along the coastlines of US?


Your question is a lot more like "How long is a piece of string?" than you probably realize. I'll let others chime in with more nuanced answers, but to answer your question directly, I'd say 1-3 years if you were FULL TIME dedicated to it, and 3-7 as a part time proposition depending on your effort and study, 6-15 as a background thing that you didn't devote a lot of time to, but did devote some.

BTW I'm assuming that you mean singlehanded since that's the title of this thread. Cut the times by 30-50% if you are taking COMPETENT crew with you.

Medsailor


----------



## multiboat

Thanks MedSailor, and Yes, I'd be single handed doing this as I don't plan on support crew, although the wife would be onboard.


----------



## SailingJackson

Diceman said:


> Hello Sailor's
> There are some great sailors on this site. In your opinion. What sailboats would you consider to fall into a top 10 category for easiest and best to single hand sail in a coastal environment. This would also include the possibly of living aboard? ( length 30 to 38 foot ) Use Up and Down the East Coast, Bahamas
> Thanks
> Diceman


When it comes to single handed operation, everybody seems to be talking about boat size and rigging. Single handed operation on open water is possible on nearly any size boat in open water, but if you want to single hand docking then you should look to some other factors:

Amount of freeboard
Keel configuration - as it impacts turning and sideslip
Propellor. Some give miserable reverse, others have good thrust in reverse

Essentially you want the boat to be strongly influenced by steering and engine (fwd and reverse), and less influenced by cross winds. Full keel does not want to turn and wing keel doesn't mind going sideways. Fin keel, low freeboard, and Maxprop or similar will keep you in control. Bow thruster is possible, but not needed unless other factors are working against you.

GJ


----------



## mad_machine

Stumble said:


> In this size range you have two real options. The first is a cat rigged boat like the nunsuch, everything else you just have to set the boat up to do it. No boat out of the factory is set for single handed sailing.


catrigged are very nice for singlehanded. Only one sail to worry about. If you were looking for a sloop, I would suggest something with a self tending jib

most any boat can be set up for singlehanding.


----------



## kozyboat

Really depends where the hell you are going... coastal cruising,,, island hopping, or crossing a few oceans....
Im with Sealife if your going places... bigger the better... if your just cruising the BVI's the Nonsuch is the clear winner


----------



## NJ Mc Call

I would have to give a nod to Greg's recommendation along with several others. Nansuch. Of all the boats I have delivered a 32 & a 36 they were like sailing a dingy. Only used a wench handle for the last 1' of the main halyard, adjusting the boom for draft. 98% of the time the main sheet was pulled by hand and if needed the mainsheet wench could be reached while holding on the wheel. I just couldn't get over that massive tree just aft of the bow. Freedom might be similar.

climbing down the lazaret you could walk around the engine. Huge area, would hold almost as much stuff as my garage.

Drawbacks they seem to hold there value and can be pricey.


----------



## seaner97

You can single anything. I single my P35. I've singled a properly set up
T37. Neither is as easy as a Nonsuch, but it's all in the set up.


----------



## Hudsonian

The OP's comment, "...I don't plan on support crew, although the wife would be onboard." is strange. I wouldn't have a boat that my wife couldn't single hand. Nor would she go out with only me, if she couldn't single hand the boat.


----------



## Tanski

Just about any boat can be sailed solo within reason and with a bit of thought/work leading lines to a location you want, especially with an autohelm of some type.
It's everything else that gets to be a problem especially as size goes up, docking, raising anchor, moving sails.
I know I can get a 38' boat into a slip, getting it moored solo is where it gets very interesting. (I don't own a 38' boat). No problems if there a couple people to catch lines on the dock.
I'm very much a solo sailor, only had people on board twice this past summer. My boat is my happy place where I go to get away from everything, don't want people messing up my solitude! This may very well change when I retire and no longer have to deal with customers and quotes day in and day out. I'm really not that anti-social, probably would be without a boat though!


----------



## jsaronson

Just chartered a Leopard 39. All lines lead to the helm so you can tack without getting off your ass. That, combined with the electric winch and twin screws made it simple to single hand - if you can find a slip.


----------



## gbennett

I sail singlehanded most of the time on the best and easiest boat for me sail (36.5 ft, 18,000 displacement, three sails). I know quite a few singlehanded sailors and for the most part they all believe that their boat is the best and easiest boat for them to sail singlehanded. These boats are old boats, new boats, fast boats, slow boats, little boats, and big boats with 1, 2, 3 or 4 sails. The best I can tell is the only thing these boats have in common is that the boats have been setup for singlehanded sailing by the skipper based on their preferences.

So I suggest the easiest and best boat to sail singlehanded is the boat that fits your sailing needs, you are comfortable on, and you know. Just get out there and start sailing.

Garner


----------



## NJ Mc Call

I agree that setup is critical. It is easy to rely on things like roller furling and autopilots to allow us to single hand. It really hurts trying to do a head sail change on your knees with the bow dropping out from under you when the autopilot quits and no one else is aboard.


----------



## Barquito

Whenever a question like this comes up (best boat to solo), the answers are usually what attributes of a boat make it good to single hand, not what boats. What may be even more helpful to the OP, is what attributes would make a boat UNDESIRABLE for single handed sailing. There are some undesirables that could be changed (mainsheet out of reach), and some that couldn't (sail plan too big to be handled by one person).


----------



## Sailormon6

The easiest boat I have seen to singlehand is a boat with in-mast furling. You don't have to hoist two heavy sails up the mast. You don't have to lower the mainsail, furl it neatly on the boom, put on a mainsail cover. When you want to sail, you unroll the mainsail, and unroll the jib. When you're done, you roll up the jib and roll up the mainsail. If you need to reef the mainsail, you just release the outhaul, and pull in the furling line, just like the furling line on the jib. You don't have to leave the cockpit to furl or unfurl them, or to reef the mainsail. 

With advances in sail design, in-mast mainsails are available with a better, more powerful shape than in the past.

An elderly singlehander could easily handle an over 40' boat with an autopilot.


----------



## chuck5499

We sail a Jeanneau DS40 with the helm on the forward bulkhead. I single handed her my first year out from Miami to Hadley Harbor and back and anchored or picked up mooring balls most of the time. I never had to leave the cockpit to do anything except drop the hook. All sailing is done from the cockpit and easily handled right next to the helm. 

My sig other joined me the next year and we have been out ever since and I do most of the sailing as she does pull watches on overnights and helps with furling the genny and does a bit of trimming on the genny and that is about it. There is a lot of room for 2 people as we have lived aboard now for something like 8 years. She is a go anywhere boat as we have sailed both sides of the Caribbean and crossed the Atlantic with a 2 person crossing and now year 3 in the Med. 
She is shoal draft so when we spent 2 winters sailing the Bahamas we had no issues with draft. And she sails really well and can be quite fast. 

We do not think we could have found a better boat. And if at any time I would have to sail by myself I would not hesitate sailing her anywhere.


----------



## Minnewaska

Hudsonian said:


> The OP's comment, "...I don't plan on support crew, although the wife would be onboard." is strange. I wouldn't have a boat that my wife couldn't single hand. Nor would she go out with only me, if she couldn't single hand the boat.


I get your wife's perspective, as she would be alone, with no way to help herself, if you fell overboard or became incapacitated. OTOH, just about anyone can learn to use the radio in 5 mins.

As for the OP, if one is pursuing the idea of singlehanding anyway, it doesn't really matter if the passengers can't help. Although, in some circumstances, an incapable passenger can be a burden.


----------



## Minnewaska

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ......I would prefer best as solo Jeanneau 54......


Just seeing this old post for the first time. I'm inspired.... 

Actually, while I've never actually been alone aboard at sea, I've often been in the cockpit singlehanding her. Primaries are easily accessible from the helm. The AP auto-tack, actually works very well. Offshore, she's a breeze. We each took single watches overnight this past summer.

Ironically, even when my wife is in the cockpit helping, if anything goes wrong, I'm all but singlehanding anyway. She would admit, she become a set of eyes. I put the boat on Auto and go fix the problem. She monitors and watches for traffic. Indeed, she is more capable than that, but it's what happens when she gives up.


----------



## capecodda

Ease of single handing is more about how you rig than what boat IMHO. Things that really help include autopilot, roller furling jib, smaller jib (fractional) and bigger main vs big genoa and smaller main, lines lead aft if done well (can be too much friction if not, lots of threads on that), a main sheet reachable from the helm, primaries located within reach, slab reefing lines lead aft, well maintained systems because you are more reliant on them, chart plotter on the pedestal, VHF remote mike as well, etc., etc. 

Size - when we had the 52 I single handed it rarely and it wasn't hard at all, but the issue is if something goes wrong you might not be able to handle it without help. For example, hefting the dead weight of a sail in a bag exceeded my capability. But with power winches and power in mast furling, and a thruster you could argue when everything works it's easier to single hand than our current boat, 38 ft. Of course when things break, it's a different story. On offshore legs, I'd frequently take on younger stronger crew to help if the .... hit the fan. 

IMHO you could take any high 30's low 40's boat, and rig it for good single handing. With more technology and systems dependence if you're comfortable, you can go bigger, but I will say we broke stuff on the 52 in far away places, and it was a PIA when that happened.


----------



## outbound

Would suggest some of the diversity of answers reflect factors not mentioned. Will try to explain by example.

Setting- prior to current boat had a PSC 34. She sat on a mooring in Marion. We had launch service. She was a total dream to single and often would take her a fair distance up or down the coast. With a mooring regardless of weather could berth her by myself. With launch service getting stuff on and off the boat was no issue. She was a strong boat so no concerns if the weatherman got it wrong. Now spend summers in Barrington. That PSC would be on C dock. Narrow slip with with finger docks shared. Would need to wiggle out of berth and then wiggle out to get to channel. Without bow thruster and good control in reverse difficult. In a crosswind or heavy wind a tight sphincter situation. Would be reluctant to leave depending on weather as due to concern about coming back. Our current boat is on AA dock. Straight shot out. No neighbor on finger. Given not shared able to modify for us. Able to have room to get pushed in to finger by cross wind and sort things out once a spring is set. Current boat is 10' larger than prior. Once in the ocean bigger is better and ease of sailing the same. In fact due to winch placement and deck set up the O46 is if anything easier. Being able to lift the dinghy on davits by myself is a big deal. Cruising pulling a dinghy is. PIA. 

Sailor- Jon likes things at the mast. Less complexity. The one thing that makes single handing hard is not when everything works but when it doesn't. Without line organizers there is no chance a twist in the line will cause a jam in an organizer or clutch. I have bad wheels. Due to knees getting to the mast is harder. I'm willing to flake and reflake all lines to eliminating twist. I'm willing to go through each line when putting the boat to bed to make sure there is no twist. This takes time. If the boat is to used as a day sailor a PIA. This is true for a Nonsuch, Freedom or Outbound. This is not much of a concern for a boat with stuff at the mast. 

Where you sail- on a Marion to Bermuda we were soundly beaten by a Nonsuch 36'. At the time owned a Tayana 37'. Race was a reach to far reach in mostly 10-20. But if you need to go down wind on way out and beat home, which most of us do, and you will be cruising in all wind speeds any cat rig especially with the fat mast of an unstayed rig will not perform like a sloop. Especially if you have an asymmetrical or like light air sail. Cat rigs usually give some helm going to weather. Especially when it's blowing dogs off their chains. A sloop, solent or cutter is easier to balance. Different hulls track better or worse. Even with just the wheel locked or let free the PSC, the Outbound and even racing one off I owned would track straight once sail plan was balance. Suspect you won't get that from a cat rig except in ideal settings. When singling this is a great help as you can leave the helm for a moment to take care of a detail. Just walk away. If I had the Bucks would build a CF schooner with square head sails. The business of one sail is probably over rated. Remember schooners were for "A man and a boy" to sail in all weathers. Sail sizes were smaller. Options greater. So even without powered winches big boats were easily sailed.


----------



## Bleemus

Easiest boat to singlehanded? Anything that has an autopilot. Except perhaps a schooner. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## outbound

B- just wonder if you ever had the opportunity to sail a cruising schooner such as a Murray Peterson or a Daniel Bombigher or a staysail schooner like a Cheribini?
Tack- just throw the wheel over.
Reef and lazy- just throw off a halyard to strike a sail.
Now with no need for gaffs a schooner or ketch with a decent size mizzen may be the easy rig to raise,strike and reef. Performance hard on the wind maybe slightly worse than a sloop.DDW as well. But most cruising avoids those points of sail if at all possible. Hate wing and wing. Reluctant to leave on AP when doing that and gentlemen don't beat to weather. Actually usually fall off to 40-45'apparent just for comfort.


----------



## Seaman_3rdClass

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I don't know what you mean in that last post? You want us to put down what we think are the top ten? Very few have sailed on ten different boats solo so how the hell would they know? You will just get drivel.
> 
> Beneteau 393 I have done about 15,000 miles solo and I prefer to handle her myself.
> I would prefer best as solo Jeanneau 54
> Beneteau 54
> Beneteau 50
> Jeanneau 49
> Beneteau 473 47 footer....
> Beneteau 46
> Beneteau 423
> 
> In that order. But if money was no object I would solo an Oyster 57, but I would have a cleaning crew at each port!
> 
> Basically, get the biggest boat you can. And only buy a "proper" boat, a modern, production boat, cheap, reliable, roomy etc.


While this is an old thread, could you share your opinion on the B393 vs B423? These are some of the models we're considering.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dancin' Bare

It's not the boat as much as to how you have it set up. My last 3 boats, 27', 34' and now 41' have all been set up for single handing. I spend most of my time on the water by myself and with my dog. What works for me is a roller furling head sail. Changing a headsail when its blowing the seas are big isn't as much fun as I used to think it was when I was young. I have lazy jacks for my main and I really like this system. I fly a 4 full barton main that really sets well but is really big. I have never felt real comfortable with a furling main. A good auto pilot really helps. A lot of people want the lines lead back. Except for the furling head sail I prefer having the main halyard, and reefing done from the mast. If something goes wrong I'm going to be on deck anyways. I have found that when its really blowing and ruff that I have better control and feel safer at the mast where everything starts and terminates. Jack lines are must if your going to go it alone. Best advice…. figure out what is going to go wrong and then set up your boat in a way that you can solve the problem when your on your own...


----------



## Minnewaska

Dancin' Bare said:


> ....I have found that when its really blowing and ruff that I have better control and feel safer at the mast where everything starts and terminates.........


I'm curious what makes you feel safer at the mast. I understand the argument for control.


----------



## rckfd

I'd like to define SOLO SAILOR:
When you call out "ready about" and your crew grabs their pillows and moves to the other side you are a solo sailor.

Practice makes the solo sailor not the boat. Buy the one you like best, sail it and improve it to make it better for you. I have a 32 footer have soloed it to and fro New England to the Caribbean twice and still can't make up my mind on a suit of sails.
But thats the fun of it right?



Seaman_3rdClass said:


> While this is an old thread, could you share your opinion on the B393 vs B423? These are some of the models we're considering.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Seaman
I have soloed on both those models and found the wenches to be under powered for boats that size. I found the 39 in a stiff breeze impossible to reach just could not get it to balance. But that was just one afternoon.


----------



## Minnewaska

rckfd said:


> .... found the wenches to be under powered for boats that size.......


I've learned to never complain about the wenches aboard. 

typo. I know


----------



## rckfd

oops my bad!

wishful thinking, Freuden slip, damn auto-correct, on and on and on...


----------



## zeehag

formosa 41 ketch. no problem. smoooth and easy even in weather-- just get the best otto pile it possible.
ask jeff hartjoy about single handing a ketch rig. his is a baba 40.

btw--you will find as many answers as sailors and boats....


----------



## Seaman_3rdClass

The 393 and 423 we looked at had jib winches that were (at least) 56s. Is that undersized for such a boat? The B423 also had electric winches.


----------



## Dancin' Bare

I'm curious what makes you feel safer at the mast. I understand the argument for control.

I prefer to be at the mast only because if something goes wrong that I have to go forward anyways. I like to be able to handle the halyards while Im reefing or dropping a sail. Even with Lazy Jacks I don't like to drop the sail from the helm. It seems that the only time I have issues is when its blowing pretty strong and I really like to respond quickly. Sprinting from the helm and a pitching deck isn't as much fun as getting positioned first in my own time and at my own pace.


----------



## Minnewaska

Dancin' Bare said:


> I'm curious what makes you feel safer at the mast. I understand the argument for control.
> 
> I prefer to be at the mast only because if something goes wrong that I have to go forward anyways. I like to be able to handle the halyards while Im reefing or dropping a sail. Even with Lazy Jacks I don't like to drop the sail from the helm. It seems that the only time I have issues is when its blowing pretty strong and I really like to respond quickly. Sprinting from the helm and a pitching deck isn't as much fun as getting positioned first in my own time and at my own pace.


I follow your rationale, but it seems more an argument for control. Everything should work fine from the cockpit, the vast majority of the time. When something does go belly up, that sprint is inadvisable, but I'm not sure I see a sprint as terribly likely.

Anyway, thanks for the input.


----------



## S/VPeriwinkle

I can attest that the Pacific Seacraft 37 is very easy to sail single handed (at least if set up for that).

Periwinkle
Boat for sale ad removed per forum rules- Jeff_H SailNet moderator


----------



## Tanski

Sailing solo is "easy" on any boat reasonably well set up. It's docking, mooring, keeping watch and all the other fun stuff that is the problem.
One day last summer it took me 3 or 4 cracks at getting into my dock, wind was howling and on the beam, kept blowing me away from the dock into the boat next to me. Finally took the leap of faith with a couple long dock lines in hand, landed on the dock and all was good!


----------



## shaggybaxter

Tanski said:


> Sailing solo is "easy" on any boat reasonably well set up. It's docking, mooring, keeping watch and all the other fun stuff that is the problem.
> One day last summer it took me 3 or 4 cracks at getting into my dock, wind was howling and on the beam, kept blowing me away from the dock into the boat next to me. Finally took the leap of faith with a couple long dock lines in hand, landed on the dock and all was good!


+1 Tansksi. 
I find single handed docking in a good crosswind the most trying of these, still working on the perfect solution..


----------



## TomMaine

I single hand my boat, most of the time. Sometimes I ask for help but it's usually very easy by yourself.

This track on the ipad would be a typical sail for us. Against a bit of current - and into a very light (under 5 kts at times) wind - you have to love sailing in conditions like this. These are our home sailing grounds and we know the water, (and ledges), well.

Boats under power (both sail and power), will pass you. A few will even be annoyed in the tight quarters as they may have to slow down to allow your right of way.










All the work in a tight sail like this, is in tacking the headsail. We have a 130% on the roller furler.

Good timing helps as the lower boat speed (2-3 knots) makes for slowish - but steady - tacks with our boat (long keel with attached rudder and centerboard down).

There is a pause in handing the genoa sheet as the wind lays the sail on the shrouds. Then you can release and hand the sail over to the leeward winch.

This is the one maneuver it helps to have someone on each winch. I can do it alone, I just have to move faster.

In these conditions, you hate to give up any of your hard earned boat speed as you coast through tacks in the lee of land close off your bow.

In my mind, an easier boat to single hand would have a self tending jib or a small -easy to tack- headsail. But with our old yawl, most of this tacking would be done with the main and mizzen sails cleated and self tending.


----------



## outbound

Good on you Tom.

Was taught a few tricks to make things easier.

As soon as you tack set up lazy sheet for next tack. Two wraps and pull until just short of moving clew. Now able to tack without using a winch handle or pushing the button if I time it right.
Before tack set up traveler so you won't need to move car on next tack. May have to go on deck to do if dodger in the way.
Use Solent not Genoa. Have mast head rig. Self tacking jibs kill ability to shape head sails and kill boat speed on a masthead. Moving a car is easy if you do it before a tack. In general easier to single with just head sail on a masthead. May be easier with just main on a frac. but like both sails up.
Forget docking if at all possible. Pick up moorings or anchor.
If high winds pick up mooring ball from stern backing down straight into the wind. You can use bow thruster to move stern around and to steer the boat. Rudder won't do much as you are going too slow.
Put pendant on stern cleat. Thread dock line through it while it's on cleat. Bring that line outside shrouds and to bow. Run through anchor roller and to windlass or winch on mast. Ease pendant off stern cleat. Go forward and tighten dock line until you can slip eye of pendant on bow cleat.
If you want to pick up pendant from bow overshoot it a bit to windward. As boat drifts back you can snag it with a boat hook and get it on bow cleat before it's loaded and too hard to hold. If you miss drift back so no chance of fouling prop make a circle and try again.

Was scared ( and still am) of singling my boat. Oddly on passage it's actually easier to run by yourself than my smaller boats. It's much bigger than anything I had previously. Now realize things go slower on a bigger boat. Boat is much more forgiving so you can move slower. Underway size doesn't matter. Berthing is the issue but surmountable with a bit of forethought.


----------



## baysail

My top ten under 32' to single hand would include-Catalina 27 &30,
O'Day 25, 27,30, and Hunter 27 & 30. I sail in S.F. bay. Have 
sailed eight boats on the bay. O'Day was my favorite.


----------



## Sailormon6

outbound said:


> Was scared ( and still am) of singling my boat. Oddly on passage it's actually easier to run by yourself than my smaller boats. It's much bigger than anything I had previously. Now realize things go slower on a bigger boat. Boat is much more forgiving so you can move slower. Underway size doesn't matter. Berthing is the issue but surmountable with a bit of forethought.


Same here, but I seldom have crew, so I was forced to either learn how to singlehand the boat, or sit at the dock. The only time I find sailing singlehanded challenging is when the weather suddenly pipes up. It's difficult to tuck in a reef alone when the boat is already bucking and heeling. The best solution is to get the mainsail reefed before the wind hits.

The other challenge is maneuvering in close quarters and docking. I won't try to discuss the whole subject here, but the most useful tip I can offer for docking singlehanded is that, whether you are docking alongside, or in a slip, the first line that you usually want to attach is a breast line. A breast line, from a cockpit cleat to a piling, will limit the boat's ability to drift fore and aft, and will give you time to attach the other lines without being rushed.

One other tip I can offer is that you look at an article in the July 2012 issue of Cruising World magazine, at pg. 58. It's the best illustration I have seen of various methods of docking alongside and coping with favorable and adverse winds and currents. If you can't find a copy of it, you might be able to order a back copy from the publisher on it's website. Some of the maneuvers described there can be done singlehanded, and some require one crew. I have just now emailed a request to Cruising World, asking them to post a copy of it on their website.


----------



## outbound

Thanks S6- other trick I found helpful is playing "let's pretend ". When the bride or crew is with me I pretend I'm alone. She's hanging off the shrouds ready to drop down on the finger pier. Even better is to have line handlers on the dock but ask them to not make a move until requested. Last summer we were berthed next to a $2.5m Zeelander or some type of spaceship. Raised the pucker quotient a bit.

We are now at a level where we are playing the same game with her pretending to be alone.

Think everyone should try this exercise both for docking and evolutions such as reefing, striking, raising and tacking sails. We sail >90% of the time as just a couple. I feel much better knowing she can run the boat by herself if I get sick or hurt. I further think if you are cruising having a boat so big you can't single her is unsafe. I think this size is mid forties for us but accept it may be bigger for some.


----------



## Minnewaska

I've never taken our current boat off the dock alone. However, often just being the two of us, I find myself "single-handing, with passengers". We may even have guests that are more of a liability than a help and I ask them to just sit in place. I can raise and douse sails, tack, jibe, etc, all alone (both sails on furlers). Autopilot helps too, but I can brake the wheel, if I have to. I would not want to have to remove a sail alone and it would be near impossible to go up the rig to fix a problem alone. I can get her off and on the dock in either calm wind or an on-dock wind that will pin me down to it, while I run the length of the boat. If things were sporty and I was truly alone, I would just wait for a better weather window. If cruising, that becomes an option. 

Interestingly, we have a condition at our current slip that I'm highly inclined to wait out, regardless of number of crew. To get in our slip, we have to make two opposing turns, while backing down a fairway that is narrower than our LOA and then essentially parallel park between two other vessels. With wind in excess of 20kts from the north, it is a nightmare to get the stern to move, before the bow is blown off. We've done this in as much as 25 kts, but I swear, every time it's above 20kts, I claim we're never coming back in those conditions again. If I was single-handing, I would mean it.


----------



## shaggybaxter

I am currently trying to master single handing a 40'. It is actually easier than my old 26' in all areas EXCEPT docking! 
My berth unfortunately has a stiff cross breeze most of the time, however I am treating this as a learning curve that I need to master eventually, so what better way to learn than everyone time you come into your own berth! 
One thing I need to do is make the stern line secured on the dock accessible as I come alongside. I have a ton of advice, but I still can't work out a simple solution yet (my dock is flat and aside from the dock cleats there is nothing else) 
Onwards and upwards!
SB


----------



## Minnewaska

A couple of single handed docking suggestions. 

First, whatever your go-to critical dockline is (usually a spring line, but sometimes a stern line), make it a different color. This way, if anyone is nearby on the dock, you only have to ask them to hand you the "red line". They may have no idea what a stern, spring, etc line is and pointing won't help, if there is more than one lying on the dock.

Second, keep them a bit loose. Once you're secure, you can snug back. Even if you're tied two feet off the dock, you're still secure. The extra length allows for some wiggle room, if you don't nail the landing.

If you don't leave line behind, or are landing a transient slip, I highly suggest watching Capt Jack Klang's method for tossing a line over a dock cleat, from the boat. It's the only way. In fact, his video series on single handed docking is terrific.


----------



## Marlow

As a total newby to sailing and a wash with the choices in sailboats It was great to read the comments by all.
I am also considering to buy a boat knowing full well that i will be the master sailor most if not all of the time.
In the mean time i will gladly sail with anyone who needs a hand to help my experience grow. 
Marlow


----------



## mcalla12

Have a look at the Hanse range. They are a bit pricey, but you pay for what you get.
You will need experience. It has been said that "...it's the hard edges that kill you...", meaning the contact with land, docking, shallows, etc.
Deep, open ocean can be simple if you know what you're doing.
I'm aiming for the Hanse 675. Brand new boat, but it has all that I need. Electric winches, bow thrusters, etc. (only good if you can fix them if they break down), but can be sailed single handed.
Hope you find something you like....


----------



## boss

hey Diceman...what boat have you settled on?


----------

